# Brunch THIS FRIDAY - Waxy's



## Andy Capp

AED 85 for 5 beers + breakfast (to 3pm) AND a roast dinner (from 3pm).

If you want another 5 beers, then it's another 85!

Me and SBP will be there, anyone wanna join us?


----------



## Felixtoo2

Andy, i`d love too!! i`m off Friday but have to get up at 04.30 for work on Saturday morning!


----------



## marc

That is a great deal but how about this;

Locker Room - Al Barsha

100 AED

All you can drink and eat - great food and BBQ outside..


----------



## St Arthur

I am available from June!


----------



## Fatenhappy

Hey Andy .... I can't seem to win at this ....

Oman last weekend and now the DBX inaugral surfing thing also on tomorrow with longboard in the afternoon I think between about 12 till 5 PM....

You've got 5 Beers and feed for 85 Dirhams happening ... what a bargain.... why not more takers?

Probably means very little to you, but being an old board head and a "Pisces" _(the sign of the fish)_ as well .... well what can I say .... bummer!! 

Absolutely for next weekend if you also want to do one then .... if not sent me a PM and I'll pencil what ever date and venue (within reason)! .....


----------



## SBP

Will I???


----------



## Andy Capp

Course you will, just give your liver a rest today, it'll need all the help it can get tomorrow!

Oh and say hello to trigger etal for me, I'm washing my hair tonight!


----------



## SBP

Andy Capp said:


> Course you will, just give your liver a rest today, it'll need all the help it can get tomorrow!
> 
> Oh and say hello to trigger etal for me, I'm washing my hair tonight!


Sadly am out with another mate tonight so may not see them.
OK you persuaded me, am in for Waxy's as enjoyed their carvery last week.....it had vegetables!!!


----------



## stewart

MMM! Should I or Should not I.
****** it, I should but it could get messy.


----------



## SBP

stewart said:


> MMM! Should I or Should not I.
> ****** it, I should but it could get messy.


And your point is?????


----------



## Fatenhappy

stewart said:


> MMM! Should I or Should not I.
> ****** it, I should but it could get messy.


Hey Stew .... Like the AVATAR, but shouldn't it be more like this .....


----------



## SBP

Stew where were you??????????????


----------



## Fatenhappy

So boys (and girls) how'd the brunch go ?


----------



## SBP

Stewy did not show!!!


----------



## _DXB_

I thought Locker Room was 159AED?! Was in Jan/Feb...


----------



## Dannysigma

Damn, missed it again. Was in Nepal.


----------



## Fatenhappy

Open calendar at this stage and looking forward to the next one Andy !!


----------



## SBP

They are every day one way or another 

But let's book a group one in then....diaries boys..and girls


----------



## Fatenhappy

SBP said:


> They are every day one way or another
> 
> But let's book a group one in then....diaries boys..and girls


You're on ........ :when? ..... :clap2:


----------



## SBP

30th April? Week on Friday.


----------



## Dannysigma

That could be doable...


----------



## stewart

SBP said:


> Stew where were you??????????????


I got kidnapped elsewhere, next week, pick a place my turn to kidnap them.


----------



## stewart

Fatenhappy said:


> Hey Stew .... Like the AVATAR, but shouldn't it be more like this ..... YouTube - The Red Sock - Bundaberg classic ad with Bundy bear


That bear sure knows how to party


----------



## stewart

SBP said:


> Stew where were you??????????????


This is where I ended up, surely you know the place from the pics.


----------



## SBP

stewart said:


> This is where I ended up, surely you know the place from the pics.
> View attachment 2013
> 
> 
> View attachment 2014


Was it any good?


----------



## stewart

SBP said:


> Was it any good?


Bit quiet in the start but we solved that problem.
Of course we stayed sober though, thats why we ended up doing every pub in ajman haha.
Was not so good on saturday though.


----------



## Fatenhappy

SBP said:


> 30th April? Week on Friday.


Done ... just advise the venue !!: ... within reason !


----------



## SBP

Er Waxy's?????


----------



## Andy Capp

stewart said:


> Bit quiet in the start but we solved that problem.
> Of course we stayed sober though, thats why we ended up doing every pub in ajman haha.
> Was not so good on saturday though.


Every pub in Ajman? There's only 3!

And I'm barred from one of them....


----------



## stewart

Andy Capp said:


> Every pub in Ajman? There's only 3!
> 
> And I'm barred from one of them....


It felt like about 23 by the end of the day/night, very messy but at least I not barred from any I think. That I am not positive about.


----------



## SBP

Must have been something you ate


----------



## stewart

SBP said:


> Must have been something you ate


I think the coke was off that they put in my Rum, I think they put coke in it. :confused2:


----------



## Fatenhappy

stewart said:


> I think the coke was off that they put in my Rum, I think they put coke in it. :confused2:


Common mate .... what rum .... have you even vaguely found one thats remotely like the pink bear?..... _ (Bundy) for the uneducated !_

So here we go .... _"Pomme"_ Navy rum perhaps?


----------



## stewart

Fatenhappy said:


> Common mate .... what rum .... have you even vaguely found one thats remotely like the pink bear?..... _ (Bundy) for the uneducated !_
> 
> So here we go .... _"Pomme"_ Navy rum perhaps?


Thats the one mate.
There is only so much beer a man can drink in one day before going onto spirits.
It is **** but there are worse.
But it's ok I have plenty of the real stuff at home,


----------



## Fatenhappy

3 x 1 Ltrs for $65 last time at home in mid March at the duty free on special ...... luuuuuuuuuuuuuuvly!


----------



## SBP

Right, are we on for brunch this Friday?


----------



## stewart

SBP said:


> Right, are we on for brunch this Friday?


Where and what time


----------



## SBP

Waxys at 1pm? Gives us time to have the breakfast before carvery after 3


----------



## princesse

Andy Capp said:


> AED 85 for 5 beers + breakfast (to 3pm) AND a roast dinner (from 3pm).
> 
> If you want another 5 beers, then it's another 85!
> 
> Me and SBP will be there, anyone wanna join us?


Hello,

Are Expact meetings a regular thing in dubai? If yes, very nice thing and I cannot wait to come :-D


----------



## SBP

princesse said:


> Hello,
> 
> Are Expact meetings a regular thing in dubai? If yes, very nice thing and I cannot wait to come :-D


You would hope but this taken weeks and we not actually met yet


----------



## pamela0810

Now why'd you burst her bubble SBP?


----------



## princesse

pamela0810 said:


> Now why'd you burst her bubble SBP?


lol_ guys u better change that quickly and meet more because no way i will stay by myself all alone crying my eyes out hahahhhahaha


----------



## pamela0810

Princesses don't worry, we will all meet. Lots of lovely people online, don't know how they are in real life (Andy Capp can tell you!) but we will not let you cry your eyes out for sure!


----------



## princesse

pamela0810 said:


> Princesses don't worry, we will all meet. Lots of lovely people online, don't know how they are in real life (Andy Capp can tell you!) but we will not let you cry your eyes out for sure!


ohh you are so nice pamela :-D


----------



## pamela0810

You can thank me by hitting the little thanks button on the top right hand of my post!  It gives me more of those little green bars!


----------



## princesse

pamela0810 said:


> You can thank me by hitting the little thanks button on the top right hand of my post!  It gives me more of those little green bars!


hehe i didn't know that- ok It s done :-D


----------



## princesse

pamela0810 said:


> You can thank me by hitting the little thanks button on the top right hand of my post!  It gives me more of those little green bars!


btw what are these little green bars and what are they for?


----------



## pamela0810

It's some sort of a reputation grading system or something. Honestly, I don't have the slightest idea, but it feels good to see it going up, along with the stars!!


----------



## princesse

pamela0810 said:


> It's some sort of a reputation grading system or something. Honestly, I don't have the slightest idea, but it feels good to see it going up, along with the stars!!


hahahaha it also shows that you are a forum's addict 
I have to say one thing though, i signed up yesterday and people here are so much nicer than some of the forum I have visited. So guys thumb up for you :-D


----------



## pamela0810

princesse said:


> hahahaha it also shows that you are a forum's addict
> I have to say one thing though, i signed up yesterday and people here are so much nicer than some of the forum I have visited. So guys thumb up for you :-D


Thanks! 
By the way, I joined less than a month ago and you're right, the people truly are awesome.....and this thing is indeed addictive!!


----------



## princesse

pamela0810 said:


> Thanks!
> By the way, I joined less than a month ago and you're right, the people truly are awesome.....and this thing is indeed addictive!!


hahahaha tell me about it :-D

I really like the forum as you can learn a lot plus users are always ready to help you when you have a query

So have you been in dubai for 1 month?


----------



## stewart

SBP said:


> Waxys at 1pm? Gives us time to have the breakfast before carvery after 3


Why waxys again?
It must be good?
Ok this time I better show up since I stood you up last time.


----------



## Fatenhappy

stewart said:


> Why waxys again?
> It must be good?
> Ok this time I better show up since I stood you up last time.


Why not ... sounds good ...

Tick in the box for this one ..... for those of the uninitiate of us ... an exact address and kick off time would help please Andy ..... :clap2::clap2:


----------



## Andy Capp

Fatenhappy said:


> Why not ... sounds good ...
> 
> Tick in the box for this one ..... for those of the uninitiate of us ... an exact address and kick off time would help please Andy ..... :clap2::clap2:


What makes you think I'll be there.....

It's in the Ascot Hotel in Bank Street Bur Dubai, all the cabbies know it!


----------



## Fatenhappy

Andy Capp said:


> What makes you think I'll be there.....
> 
> It's in the Ascot Hotel in Bank Street Bur Dubai, all the cabbies know it!


Sorry I thought you were a "soul brother of SBP ..... these days since the last bit of shinanigans there !"

If not your loss, but I would hope not ....

Reason I ask is Bank Street Bur Dubai is not coming up on Google Maps ..... so thought it was the wrong address .....


----------



## Fatenhappy

Fatenhappy said:


> Sorry I thought you were a "soul brother of SBP ..... these days since the last bit of shinanigans there !"
> 
> If not your loss, but I would hope not ....
> 
> Reason I ask is Bank Street Bur Dubai is not coming up on Google Maps ..... so thought it was the wrong address .....


Since Andy's intimating he's not goin' anyone got a kick off time?


----------



## Andy Capp

Try Khalid Bin Waleed Road - colloquially known as Bank Street!

And I didn't say I wasn't, it just depends on a few things....


----------



## Fatenhappy

Andy Capp said:


> Try Khalid Bin Waleed Road - colloquially known as Bank Street!
> 
> And I didn't say I wasn't, it just depends on a few things....


Ah so thats why ... Thanks Andy !!!


----------



## stewart

Fatenhappy said:


> Ah so thats why ... Thanks Andy !!!


Read earlier post by spd 1pm


----------



## SBP

So that's at least 4 of us? Me, Stewart, Fatenhappy, DannySigma, Maybe Mr Capp.
Come on anymore?


----------



## SBP

princesse said:


> hehe i didn't know that- ok It s done :-D


What about my green boxes?


----------



## stewart

SBP said:


> So that's at least 4 of us? Me, Stewart, Fatenhappy, DannySigma, Maybe Mr Capp.
> Come on anymore?


Come on you guys we can do better than 4.
Stay a biy straighter thurs night so you can make it.
Most of us have never met so how we find each other will be fun in it's self.
I will pm you my mobile no SPD


----------



## princesse

SBP said:


> What about my green boxes?


hahahaha- thanks box ticked ;-) anyone else? lol


----------



## pamela0810

Is Waxy's a guys only bar?


----------



## stewart

princesse said:


> hahahaha- thanks box ticked ;-) anyone else? lol


Yer why not


----------



## stewart

pamela0810 said:


> Is Waxy's a guys only bar?


I doubt it ask sbd.
If it is I not going!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SBP

Oh no , plenty of girls go 

And forum girlies welcome too


----------



## pamela0810

SBP said:


> Oh no , plenty of girls go
> 
> And forum girlies welcome too



Ooh thanks for the invite!


----------



## stewart

stewart said:


> I doubt it ask sbd.
> If it is I not going!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Oh I will get the letters SPB right sooner or later


----------



## pamela0810

stewart said:


> Oh I will get the letters *SPB* right sooner or later


Obviously later, you'd like to try again?


----------



## princesse

Hi guys, I need your help here and expertise:

Beside 'no tax' and 'sun' why did you decide to come to dubai? If you have to write a letter explaining your motivation to move to the region what would you say? What would be your arguments in order to define the attractiveness of the region? thank you so much


----------



## Jynxgirl

There is a thread that goes over this very topic. It always pops up every few months it seems.


----------



## princesse

Jynxgirl said:


> There is a thread that goes over this very topic. It always pops up every few months it seems.


Hello Jynx Girl,

I just want to assure you there is no thread regarding this question well at least from my side

Most of you have much more experience than me and I have to write a letter. Before sending it I would like to see if you guys might have or might think about a point I didn't mention. So may be you can see it as some kind of market research. Anyway, for those of you who want to help it will be really appreciated :-D


----------



## Andy Capp

Surely you should first write what attracted you to UAE/Dubai and then we can add what we think, I mean, you wouldn't want us doing all your work for you would you?

I'll start if you like, the "can do" attitude and the fact that it's a "how can we do x" not a "can we do x" attitude too. (work wise btw).


----------



## Jynxgirl

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ing-dubai/47145-here-question-you-honest.html


----------



## Andy Capp

Anyway :focus: you up for a few beers this friday pincesse?

You can have special 1 on 1 interviews with all the attendees, although I would suggest you get there early cos you might not make much sense of the replies later....


----------



## princesse

Andy Capp said:


> Surely you should first write what attracted you to UAE/Dubai and then we can add what we think, I mean, you wouldn't want us doing all your work for you would you?
> 
> I'll start if you like, the "can do" attitude and the fact that it's a "how can we do x" not a "can we do x" attitude too. (work wise btw).


hi Andy, ok here are some points:


[*]Exposure to a multinational environment 

[*]growing up market 

[*]a lot of potential the region is offering in a near future (i.e....)

[*]the different projects that are coming in the region (i.e...)


[*]stable economic zone

[*]very talented and skilled workforce from all over the world


----------



## princesse

Andy Capp said:


> Anyway :focus: you up for a few beers this friday pincesse?
> 
> You can have special 1 on 1 interviews with all the attendees, although I would suggest you get there early cos you might not make much sense of the replies later....


yep I am free. Should we say 8pm outside picadilly circus? lol
I am actually in London but hopefuly they will be so impressed by my letter that they won't even interview me but they will make me an offer straight away 

btw: i just want to point out that the company is using an automated system to do the selection.


----------



## Andy Capp

princesse said:


> yep I am free. Should we say 8pm outside picadilly circus? lol
> I am actually in London but hopefuly they will be so impressed by my letter that they won't even interview me but they will make me an offer straight away
> 
> btw: i just want to point out that the company is using an automated system to do the selection.


Shall I wear a pink carnation?

An automated process is a right pain, how can an automated process choose one letter as being better than the next?


----------



## Andy Capp

princesse said:


> hi Andy, ok here are some points:
> 
> 
> [*]Exposure to a multinational environment Hmm, I suppose so
> 
> [*]growing up market It is growing, but Dubai is a bit stagnated at the moment, although UEA and esp Abu is growing
> 
> [*]a lot of potential the region is offering in a near future (i.e....) something like half the worlds population within a 7 hour flight if i recall, and the expansion (and future merger of) Emirates and Etihad too
> 
> [*]the different projects that are coming in the region (i.e...) Always been a big trading place ever since pearls and the pirate coast, also see above re 7 hours
> 
> 
> [*]stable economic zone well as srable as a sheikhdom can be
> 
> [*]very talented and skilled workforce from all over the world Hmm, I gotta disagree with this hun, sorry



Answers are above in Blue!!!


----------



## princesse

Andy Capp said:


> Shall I wear a pink carnation?
> 
> An automated process is a right pain, how can an automated process choose one letter as being better than the next?


Will be very crowded so a pink one might be too common. What about a flashy orange one? ;-)

In all honnesty , beside being made by and for very lazy people I don't know. The 2 things I know are first you can miss some very talented people and 2nd at my level it s the way we have to get selected and may be invited to an interview.


----------



## princesse

Andy Capp said:


> Answers are above in Blue!!!


Great thanks Andy. I didn't really get the sheik...thng. 

Anyone else would like to add a comment or a point?


----------



## Andy Capp

princesse said:


> Great thanks Andy. I didn't really get the sheik...thng.
> 
> Anyone else would like to add a comment or a point?


Because basically the country is stable but the people have no say in who governs it, the fact is one family runs the shop - and in effect owns the government and makes all the rules to suit itself.

It maybe stable, but it ain't democratic!


----------



## princesse

Andy Capp said:


> Because basically the country is stable but the people have no say in who governs it, the fact is one family runs the shop - and in effect owns the government and makes all the rules to suit itself.
> 
> It maybe stable, but it ain't democratic!


;-)


----------



## Fatenhappy

SBP said:


> So that's at least 4 of us? Me, Stewart, Fatenhappy, DannySigma, Maybe Mr Capp.
> Come on anymore?


Hey SBP

Just had a look at the hits for this thread of which there are over a 1000 over the past couple of weeks and only 4 or 5 people ..... surely not !....:confused2:....hmmm! ......


----------



## SBP

Would hardly surprise me!! The amount of threads/posts on here about meeting up and then nothing happens....goes to prove how slack we all are


----------



## Jynxgirl

Maybe some of this wish washyness has to do with a lot of people here are working long hours. Many I meet only have one day off a week. And all seem to be working 10 to 12 hours a day. 

But what gets me is people who seem to want to meet, never meeting. Not very nice to bother other people if they really have no intention.


----------



## Fatenhappy

Jynxgirl said:


> Maybe some of this wish washyness has to do with a lot of people here are working long hours. Many I meet only have one day off a week. And all seem to be working 10 to 12 hours a day.
> 
> *I truely empathise with these people Jynx ... but hang in there ... *....
> 
> But what gets me is people who seem to want to meet, never meeting. Not very nice to bother other people if they really have no intention.


 ...*  I guess their loss is your gain .... lifes good !*


----------



## Dannysigma

I may have to go and see a visiting cousin, but will do my best, along with Mrs. Sigma, to be there.


----------



## Elphaba

Jynxgirl said:


> Maybe some of this wish washyness has to do with a lot of people here are working long hours. Many I meet only have one day off a week. And all seem to be working 10 to 12 hours a day.
> 
> *But what gets me is people who seem to want to meet, never meeting. Not very nice to bother other people if they really have no intention*.


I have never got this. So many requests to meet up, but so little happens. Those that start arranging events usually give up at lack of interest. :confused2:

Some of us old-timers don't join in as we have our own busy social lives.

I'm only here to :whip:


----------



## St Arthur

Elphaba said:


> I have never got this. So many requests to meet up, but so little happens. Those that start arranging events usually give up at lack of interest. :confused2:
> 
> Some of us old-timers don't join in as we have our own busy social lives.
> 
> I'm only here to :whip:


well, I arrive in June, so on Friday 18th June I will go to Waxys and hold the Fort by myself all night if required


----------



## Elphaba

St Arthur said:


> well, I arrive in June, so on Friday 18th June I will go to Waxys and hold the Fort by myself all night if required


That's the spirit! :clap2::clap2:

-


----------



## Andy Capp

You've not been to Waxy's before have you Elph......


----------



## Fatenhappy

Andy Capp said:


> You've not been to Waxy's before have you Elph......


I figure it couldn't be any worse than the aero-club at Jackson Field in Port Moresby (PNG) ... 8' tin fence topped with razor wire, guards armed with pump action shot guns handcuffed to their rists, etc etc but one of the best nights out ever ....


----------



## jander13

> Maybe some of this wish washyness has to do with a lot of people here are working long hours. Many I meet only have one day off a week. And all seem to be working 10 to 12 hours a day.


story of my life, there are times i feel like i am in some sort of slave camp! before the recession having one day off was a luxury, at least now i get that for sure.


----------



## Elphaba

Andy Capp said:


> You've not been to Waxy's before have you Elph......


I rarely venture to the dark side these days. I go to Fibber's instead. 

Anyway, I am trying to encourage the newbies 

-


----------



## Fatenhappy

jander13 said:


> story of my life, there are times i feel like i am in some sort of slave camp! before the recession having one day off was a luxury, at least now i get that for sure.


So you obviously need a day out on the turps to clean out those good bugs and put back what is meant to be !!!!....


----------



## Fatenhappy

As an aside I love the little quote that comes up sometimes when you tick the "Thanks" box that says .... "You must spread your Reputation around before giving it to _(whoever)_" ......... I would have thought that if you spread "it" around too much your reputation would go down the gergler !!

Sounds rather erotic doesn't it ?? ....


----------



## jander13

> As an aside I love the little quote that comes up sometimes when you tick the "Thanks" box that says .... "You must spread your Reputation around before giving it to (whoever)" ......... I would have thought that if you spread "it" around too much your reputation would go down the gergler !!
> 
> Sounds rather erotic doesn't it ?? ....


haha, i will ask my co-workers outside York


----------



## Andy Capp

Elphaba said:


> I rarely venture to the dark side these days. I go to Fibber's instead.
> 
> Anyway, I am trying to encourage the newbies
> 
> -


Yeah SWMBO will scare off the poor darlings!


----------



## Fatenhappy

Elphaba said:


> I rarely venture to the dark side these days. I go to Fibber's instead.
> 
> Anyway, I am trying to encourage the newbies
> 
> -


Do do do do, do do do do ... common Elphy you can do it !!!.... :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## stewart

Ok Elph the dark side is awaiting your return, see you friday.


----------



## OrganisedRhyme

*curious...*

OK, so trying to follow this slightly fragmented thread,and would like to know what the arrangements are for friday? I have been to waxys once before for friday brunch, and while the bacon breakfast was straight from a English Fry up and brought back friday morning memories from the homeland, sadly I was driving and unable to fully partake in the festivities.... what's the usual formula.... does it end up in all day drinking continuing into the evening or does it fizzle out somewhat?

Yours thirstily, Ben


----------



## Andy Capp

OrganisedRhyme said:


> OK, so trying to follow this slightly fragmented thread,and would like to know what the arrangements are for friday? I have been to waxys once before for friday brunch, and while the bacon breakfast was straight from a English Fry up and brought back friday morning memories from the homeland, sadly I was driving and unable to fully partake in the festivities.... what's the usual formula.... does it end up in all day drinking continuing into the evening or does it fizzle out somewhat?
> 
> Yours thirstily, Ben


usual stuff, brekkie and loads of beer, then roast and loads more beer - reckon on 10-15 beers then home by 7pm!

AED255

If you wanna be in pm sbp or me with your mobile number


----------



## stewart

Andy Capp said:


> usual stuff, brekkie and loads of beer, then roast and loads more beer - reckon on 10-15 beers then home by 7pm!
> 
> AED255
> 
> If you wanna be in pm sbp or me with your mobile number


Sounds like it could be a messy day


----------



## Andy Capp

stewart said:


> Sounds like it could be a messy day


I think that's the general idea....


----------



## SBP

Stew, you will hate it mate, decent grub (vegetables with the roast no less!!!!), cheap beer, music, girls...damn awful day honestly   

If any Forum ladies are put off by 5 pints, it is actually 5 drinks so gin & tonics also allowed


----------



## stewart

SBP said:


> Stew, you will hate it mate, decent grub (vegetables with the roast no less!!!!), cheap beer, music, girls...damn awful day honestly
> 
> If any Forum ladies are put off by 5 pints, it is actually 5 drinks so gin & tonics also allowed


Just got home from the pub worst taxi ride I had in couple years here,
2 speeds stop and go.
No give way rules needed and listening to the driver singing in hindi, I am sure he thought he was the only car on the road.
Anyhow home early for a big one tomorrow I am there.
Anyone in the Springs area that wants to jump in my cab is welcome just pm me your mobile, I will be leaving this area about 12ish.
See you all tomorrrow
time to calm the after taxi trip with a rum or 12


----------



## Fatenhappy

Andy Capp said:


> usual stuff, brekkie and loads of beer, then roast and loads more beer - reckon on 10-15 beers then home by 7pm!
> 
> AED255
> 
> If you wanna be in pm sbp or me with your mobile number


Luv it absolutely luv it !!!!:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Fatenhappy

OrganisedRhyme said:


> OK, so trying to follow this slightly fragmented thread,and would like to know what the arrangements are for friday? I have been to waxys once before for friday brunch, and while the bacon breakfast was straight from a English Fry up and brought back friday morning memories from the homeland, sadly I was driving and unable to fully partake in the festivities.... what's the usual formula.... does it end up in all day drinking continuing into the evening or does it fizzle out somewhat?
> 
> Yours thirstily, Ben


Take a taxi mate !!!


----------



## Fatenhappy

stewart said:


> *Just got home from the pub worst taxi ride I had in couple years here,
> 2 speeds stop and go.
> No give way rules needed and listening to the driver singing in hindi, I am sure he thought he was the only car on the road.*
> See you all tomorrrow
> time to calm the after taxi trip with a rum or 12


*Girl !!!!  ... tuffen up !! ... see ya tomorrow arvo !*


----------



## stewart

Fatenhappy said:


> *Girl !!!!  ... tuffen up !! ... see ya tomorrow arvo !*


OK I will. had a big 1 last night so that why I home so early tonight or you mean the taxi trip, that was just plain scary


----------



## stewart

*So 'Elphaba' are we going to meet the face of the person that disiplines us, come on we are not that scary surely.
See you tomorrow I hope *


----------



## Fatenhappy

Common Elphy..... you know you want to do it !!


----------



## Andy Capp

Looks to me like some potential joiners have peaked rather early!


----------



## stewart

Haha dont worry there is a lot of hours between now and midday tomorrow !!!!!!!


----------



## Andy Capp

Well i suppose you are from aus so being pissed is a bit of a hobby eh?


----------



## stewart

What are you the secret alco police.
Am I????
Ok well yes I have had a couple.
So do you think aussies have a drinking problem?
Lets see how people end up after brunch "giggle"


----------



## stewart

Next you will tell me your a NUN or a MONK and pure


----------



## Andy Capp

Well i will, I'm drinking water!


----------



## stewart

Andy Capp said:


> Well i will, I'm drinking water!


You do know what fish do in water dont you?
And it is not just swimming!!!!
HaHa so you drinking water at Waxys, I should think that would be a waste of money!!!!!!!


----------



## stewart

Mate I can not push the tick button anymore.
You have been given to much reputation it tells me. Time to change your signature.
Glory hunters what will we do with them


----------



## Andy Capp

stewart said:


> Glory holes what will we do with them


   


erm.....


----------



## stewart

Ferk, it gunna be funny to see the faces behind the posts tomorrow.
It is like when you listen to a radio station and you get a picture in you your mind of the announcer, but when you finally meet them they are totaly different to what you imagined.
I think it is gunna be a great day.


----------



## Andy Capp

It's a scary thought stewart!


----------



## stewart

Andy Capp said:


> It's a scary thought stewart!


Oh Yer it is


----------



## SBP

It's Ok I believe they do make beer with water


----------



## SBP

And it has been confirmed that Lord & Lady Sigma WILL be joining us, if slightly later than the rest of us, so have made no excuses if we are slightly worse for wear when they arrive


----------



## Fatenhappy

Andy Capp said:


> Looks to me like some potential joiners have peaked rather early!


Nothing of the sort AC just lookin forward to a few good laughs ... does the sole good at any time !!:clap2:


----------



## Fatenhappy

Andy Capp said:


> Well i will, I'm drinking water!


Well ... I guess its drinks all round and_ "a glass of water then for Mr Capp"_ ... each to their own ...


----------



## SBP

If he is drinking water (and I seriously doubt that but...) we will buy him a bottle of water and use his beer tokens, much better value


----------



## justforus

I got lost in the thread.............are people meeting for a brunch today?


----------



## Andy Capp

Yes some are, I can't make it, Waxy's, Ascot Hotel, Bur Dubai, Bank Street. 1pm start.


----------



## pamela0810

AC why you not going? SBP is incomplete without you!


----------



## SBP

Oddly enough contrary to popular opinion we aren't joined at the hip you know!!  

It is indeed a sad day though that Mr C will be missing


----------



## pamela0810

SBP said:


> Oddly enough contrary to popular opinion we aren't joined at the hip you know!!
> 
> It is indeed a sad day though that Mr C will be missing


Typical married couple then eh? Not joined at the hip at all!!


----------



## SBP

And no sex either


----------



## pamela0810

Which is why I'm single!!


----------



## SBP

That mean you getting some then? oooh do we have a new thread beckoning??


----------



## Andy Capp

SBP said:


> That mean you getting some then? oooh do we have a new thread beckoning??


look in the Lounge.....


----------



## stewart

OK taxi ordered.
I am definatley there this time.
I know I will hate it, beer, food, girls and probably good people.
Well the liver is gunna hate it I know that much. 
on my way.


----------



## pamela0810

Andy Capp said:


> look in the Lounge.....


AC & SBP....you better have not done anything!!


----------



## stewart

Where is pork sword.


----------



## Jynxgirl

What is pork sword?


----------



## pamela0810

Obviously an inside joke amongst the boys who were at Waxy's today.


----------



## stewart

Jynxgirl said:


> What is pork sword?


Oh you will find put
I am not letting the secret out of the bag. 
Dont you hate it when there is something that you dont know about.
You should have been there but all will be revealed with time eh mr fat and happy


----------



## pamela0810

Is Pork Sword a new nick name for Andy Capp now?
Sounds like you all had fun!


----------



## Jynxgirl

Andy wasnt going so I dont think its his new nick name. 

Fatandhappy was involved? Hum... I wanna know. Off to make some calls to see if I can get it out of your guys.


----------



## pamela0810

Jynx PM me once you find out....I'm so intrigued!


----------



## Jynxgirl

Ahh  I didnt save SBP's new number  He should send me a text so I can bother him


----------



## pamela0810

I'll text SBP, I have his number but doubt he'll spill it. I bet the boys are laughing now!


----------



## Jynxgirl

Andy's phone is off.. its a conspiracy. 

I feel so left out. I guess you didnt go on this Dubai outing either??


----------



## pamela0810

I was busy with my 2 year old, besides thought it was a boy's only thing...except for Mrs. Sigma and Mrs. Fatenhappy joining them. I feel left out too!


----------



## Jynxgirl

Oh well!  There is other days for Dubai meetings rather then just these Friday Brunch things. (  )


----------



## pamela0810

Can't wait!!!


----------



## stewart

pamela0810 said:


> Is Pork Sword a new nick name for Andy Capp now?
> Sounds like you all had fun!


No it is not.
But at least he turned up.
This is hard trying to see the keypad


----------



## pamela0810

It's not funny when you don't get the joke!


----------



## Fatenhappy

stewart said:


> Where is pork sword.


****** .. beat me to it Stew .... :


----------



## Fatenhappy

pamela0810 said:


> Obviously an inside joke amongst the boys who were at Waxy's today.


... and girls !!! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Fatenhappy

Jynxgirl said:


> What is pork sword?


Actually I think it supposed to be " porky sword" ... but never mind ... mums the word hey Stewart ...


----------



## pamela0810

Oh we'll find out....eventually.


----------



## Fatenhappy

pamela0810 said:


> Is Pork Sword a new nick name for Andy Capp now?
> Sounds like you all had fun!


Hmm now theres a thought but I dont think Andy would be too impressed with that idea !!


----------



## Fatenhappy

pamela0810 said:


> I'll text SBP, I have his number but doubt he'll spill it. I bet the boys are laughing now!


Better believe it ... this is better than "the morning after..."


----------



## stewart

Fatenhappy said:


> Hmm now theres a thought but I dont think Andy would be too impressed with that idea !!


Mmm!!!!! what have I started.
Nothing to do with AC but at least he turned up


----------



## pamela0810

Well until I find out what the deal is, I shall call AC - Porky Sword!


----------



## Fatenhappy

pamela0810 said:


> It's not funny when you don't get the joke!


Hey one and all who were there .... shhhhhhhhh! ..... mums the word ....


----------



## Jynxgirl

I've already got bits and pieces. 

So why did you guys not continue the festivities to jockeys?


----------



## Fatenhappy

pamela0810 said:


> Oh we'll find out....eventually.


You wish, but doubt it very much unless you come to the next Waxy's arvo (or where ever) ... top afternoon, ... great food, drinks and above all great company with a lot of laughs and the "senery" wasn't too bad either .... least ways , thats what the _"little lovely"_ tells me .... not that I was looking mind !!!! ......  ....... :clap2::clap2::clap2: ..... (have to be blind not too) ..... !!::eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows: ...


----------



## stewart

Jynxgirl said:


> I've already got bits and pieces.
> 
> So why did you guys not continue the festivities to jockeys?


What you think we all alcos
Some us have to work saturdays


----------



## pamela0810

Fatenhappy said:


> You wish, but doubt it very much unless you come to the next Waxy's arvo (or where ever) ... top afternoon, ... great food, drinks and above all great company with a lot of laughs and the "senery" wasn't too bad either .... least ways , thats what the _"little lovely"_ tells me .... not that I was looking mind !!!! ......  ....... :clap2::clap2::clap2: ..... (have to be blind not too) ..... !!::eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows: ...


We know!! And it didn't even take an hour!!
Glad to see you all had so much fun! Hope I can make it to the next one!


----------



## stewart

pamela0810 said:


> We know!! And it didn't even take an hour!!
> Glad to see you all had so much fun! Hope I can make it to the next one!


You Should


----------



## Fatenhappy

OK so ...... lets get the ball rollin'

The next one is on ...... and where ?


----------



## Fatenhappy

Especially for Elphy .... nothing like the dark side and sorry you and ? couldn't make it ...


----------



## SBP

Guys it was an honour  and remember we can say what we want as we were given the go ahead by a MOD   

Well done on the boys on tour stuff 

Pork sword will stay for a while yet


----------



## SBP

Girls isn't it annoying you just don't know?


----------



## pamela0810

The girl's don't care....besides one of you boys (who was on that tour of your's!) already spilled the beans for us.:clap2:


----------



## Jynxgirl

Drunk people are easy to get info out of


----------



## justforus

Well I reckon we go somewhere different next time, I'll have a think where and I'll drag the boy and hopefully 'pork sword' with me.....................


----------



## jander13

> Drunk people are easy to get info out of


drunk guys especially right?! so sad!


----------



## Fatenhappy

Jynxgirl said:


> Drunk people are easy to get info out of


To my recollection no one was even close to getting drunk, but there was a whole lot of jocularity and laughs by all who were there ... including "the Mod" ...


----------



## jander13

> To my recollection no one was even close to getting drunk, but there was a whole lot of jocularity and laughs by all who were there ... including "the Mod" ...


pictures please!


----------



## Fatenhappy

justforus said:


> Well I reckon we go somewhere different next time, I'll have a think where and I'll drag the boy and hopefully 'pork sword' with me.....................


Sounds good to me and happy to go either way ... would be good to have a similar atmosphere though and the golden rule .... "This time we better remember to reserve a table ...."


----------



## SBP

Fatenhappy said:


> Sounds good to me and happy to go either way ...
> 
> You pork swording now?
> 
> would be good to have a similar atmosphere though and the golden rule .... "This time we better remember to reserve a table ...."


We did fine on the table stealing


----------



## Dannysigma

Jynxgirl said:


> I've already got bits and pieces.
> 
> So why did you guys not continue the festivities to jockeys?


Some of us did.


----------



## stewart

Fatenhappy said:


> Sounds good to me and happy to go either way ... would be good to have a similar atmosphere though and the golden rule .... "This time we better remember to reserve a table ...."


Yep I am up for it, but yer should spread our talent around a few different places.


----------



## pamela0810

You all are so entertaining! My turn to spread some "thanks"!!


----------



## stewart

Jynxgirl said:


> I've already got bits and pieces.
> 
> So why did you guys not continue the festivities to jockeys?


Cause some of us had to get up early this morning, next time:tongue1:


----------



## stewart

jander13 said:


> pictures please!


Will get the pics out of the phone when I get home later and throw them up on the post


----------



## stewart

Fatenhappy said:


> Sounds good to me and happy to go either way ... would be good to have a similar atmosphere though and the golden rule .... "This time we better remember to reserve a table ...."


"Happy to go either way"
Would not say that to loud after some of the conversations yesterday


----------



## SBP

stewart said:


> "Happy to go either way"
> Would not say that to loud after some of the conversations yesterday


Perhaps that is his plan Stew.....


----------



## Fatenhappy

SBP said:


> Perhaps that is his plan Stew.....


Hmmm .... _"well hello sthailor !!" _....


----------



## macca_24

Andy Capp said:


> AED 85 for 5 beers + breakfast (to 3pm) AND a roast dinner (from 3pm).
> 
> If you want another 5 beers, then it's another 85!
> 
> Me and SBP will be there, anyone wanna join us?


whats SBP a notifiable disease. Don't blame me this thread came up on my hotmail


----------



## macca_24

stewart said:


> MMM! Should I or Should not I.
> ****** it, I should but it could get messy.


What brain?


----------



## stewart

macca_24 said:


> What brain?


No brain cells left.:confused2:


----------



## Andy Capp

Jynxgirl said:


> I've already got bits and pieces.
> 
> So why did you guys not continue the festivities to jockeys?


Of course we did - well 4 of us anyway.

And yesterday just went to prove that you aussies are a bunch of poofters and can't drink!


----------



## Andy Capp

Jynxgirl said:


> Drunk people are easy to get info out of


I seem to recall a conversation with you....


----------



## SBP

Snitch.....................


----------



## Andy Capp

macca_24 said:


> What brain?


Macca! Where you been? You'd have loved it!!!!!!

Next time?


----------



## Andy Capp

SBP said:


> Snitch.....................


How can I be a snitch, I wasn't even there for the conversation - and anyway, i don't talk septic speak!


----------



## Fatenhappy

Andy Capp said:


> Of course we did - well 4 of us anyway.
> 
> And yesterday just went to prove that you aussies are a bunch of poofters and can't drink!


Thankyou ....  .... won't mention who walked in after 3 or 4 beers had already been consumed .... hmmmm ! .....::spit::tongue1::confused2::eyebrows: ... there was no mention of partying on when _"the little lovely"_ and I were departing so must have been by invitaion only me thinks .... hmmm, maybe it was my lack of under arm deodorant and bad breath again .... does it every time .....


----------



## Fatenhappy

Hey AC .... since there's apparently already moves afoot by certain anarchists among the group to move the venue ...  ..... do you know of anywhere that's suitably sleezy enough to be graced by our future presence ???? ... :confused2::eyebrows::spit:


----------



## pamela0810

SBP said:


> Snitch.....................


Hmmm SBP...takes one to know one!


----------



## Andy Capp

Fatenhappy said:


> Hey AC .... since there's apparently already moves afoot by certain anarchists among the group to move the venue ...  ..... do you know of anywhere that's suitably sleezy enough to be graced by our future presence ???? ... :confused2::eyebrows::spit:


I'm thinking Double Decker at Murooj Rotana - AED159 all you can eat and drink from 12-4, we'll all need to get there early and will someone book a table?

Double Decker - Dubai Night Planner

http://www.timeoutdubai.com/restaurants/features/2361-30-brunch-ideas


----------



## pamela0810

Andy Capp said:


> I'm thinking Double Decker at Murooj Rotana - AED159 all you can eat and drink from 12-4, we'll all need to get there early and will someone book a table?
> 
> Double Decker - Dubai Night Planner
> 
> http://www.timeoutdubai.com/restaurants/features/2361-30-brunch-ideas


Let me know when you all are going. I'll take my son to Pergola's for brunch and will pop by to say hello to all you lovely gentlemen!!


----------



## Andy Capp

pamela0810 said:


> Let me know when you all are going. I'll take my son to Pergola's for brunch and will pop by to say hello to all you lovely gentlemen!!


And ladies too - bring junior with you, he'll be no problem!


----------



## pamela0810

Andy Capp said:


> And ladies too - bring junior with you, he'll be no problem!


Umm...not sure if kids are allowed there AC. Besides, he's 2 and a half! Don't want him drinking beer till he's at least 3!


----------



## Andy Capp

pamela0810 said:


> Umm...not sure if kids are allowed there AC. Besides, he's 2 and a half! Don't want him drinking beer till he's at least 3!


Of course they're allowed, and he'll be just fine, maybe we can get Ella and Yousef and their daughter too?


----------



## pamela0810

Andy Capp said:


> Of course they're allowed, and he'll be just fine, maybe we can get Ella and Yousef and their daughter too?


As long as I'm not the only one with the kiddie around! Let's talk soon!


----------



## SBP

Ah young romance budding then  they can both go play doctors and nurses in the sandpit


----------



## pamela0810

Yes, my son would absolutely love the practice


----------



## Andy Capp

SBP said:


> Ah young romance budding then  they can both go play doctors and nurses in the sandpit


******, I thought you meant me and pamela!


----------



## pamela0810

Andy Capp said:


> ******, I thought you meant me and pamela!


Does this mean I have to wear my nurse's uniform to the brunch....don't think that'll be the appropriate dress code!


----------



## Andy Capp

pamela0810 said:


> Does this mean I have to wear my nurse's uniform to the brunch....don't think that'll be the appropriate dress code!


You want to put that stethoscope WHERE??????


----------



## Dannysigma

Thanks for arranging it - me and Mrs. S had a great time and are looking forward to the next one!


----------



## stewart

Andy Capp said:


> Of course we did - well 4 of us anyway.
> 
> And yesterday just went to prove that you aussies are a bunch of poofters and can't drink!


So you want to turn a good social day into a drinking comp do you Mr AC 
Well some of us had to work today  but if you want to go toe to toe, perhaps you should turn up on time.:clap2:
I was on my second strip before you decided to make your entrance.
Next time we will start together and I wont have any primers before leaving home.
 :fencing:


----------



## Andy Capp

stewart said:


> So you want to turn a good social day into a drinking comp do you Mr AC
> Well some of us had to work today  but if you want to go toe to toe, perhaps you should turn up on time.:clap2:
> I was on my second strip before you decided to make your entrance.
> Next time we will start together and I wont have any primers before leaving home.
> :fencing:


Well i did suggest maybe Double Deckers next time - then it's 169 for all eat and drink for 4 hours. Then over to waxys!


----------



## stewart

Andy Capp said:


> Well i did suggest maybe Double Deckers next time - then it's 169 for all eat and drink for 4 hours. Then over to waxys!


Sounds good to me.


----------



## justforus

Well I have photos.......

Manged to lose my phone too


----------



## Andy Capp

justforus said:


> Well I have photos.......
> 
> Manged to lose my phone too


Well you are blonde....


----------



## Fatenhappy

pamela0810 said:


> Does this mean I have to wear my nurse's uniform to the brunch....don't think that'll be the appropriate dress code!


Owwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww ..... if only I was a few years younger and un-attached ...... hmmmmm! .....  .... ... love it when you talk like that .... :


----------



## Fatenhappy

Andy Capp said:


> Well i did suggest maybe Double Deckers next time - then it's 169 for all eat and drink for 4 hours. Then over to waxys!


I had better have a look at the link AC .... was 159 this arvo now 169 ... apparently going up by the hour ..... Oh no ! ....


----------



## justforus

Andy Capp said:


> Well you are blonde....



True, more to do with my handbag choice though. Double Deckers is carnage though.....what about Nelsons?


----------



## Free_Spirit

Andy Capp said:


> Of course they're allowed, and he'll be just fine, maybe we can get Ella and Yousef and their daughter too?


keep my daughter away from this, she is a Muslim


----------



## pamela0810

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> keep my daughter away from this, she is a Muslim


Lol! Ella, would you like to do maybe a family brunch or a mommy and baby brunch at Pergola's on the same day with the kiddies. That way, we can always pop in and meet the guys for a bit.


----------



## Free_Spirit

pamela0810 said:


> Lol! Ella, would you like to do maybe a family brunch or a mommy and baby brunch at Pergola's on the same day with the kiddies. That way, we can always pop in and meet the guys for a bit.


xaxa sure Pam, i'd love too but not sure Yousef will be so excited to meet the guys )))


----------



## pamela0810

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> xaxa sure Pam, i'd love too but not sure Yousef will be so excited to meet the guys )))


Let's make just a girls and kiddies outing then....which just happens to be close to where the boys are!:eyebrows:


----------



## Free_Spirit

pamela0810 said:


> Let's make just a girls and kiddies outing then....which just happens to be close to where the boys are!:eyebrows:


thanks dear, we'll do it some day but as far from boys as possible, my daughter is a heartbreaker, they will just forget us if they see her )))


----------



## pamela0810

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> thanks dear, we'll do it some day but as far from boys as possible, my daughter is a heartbreaker, they will just forget us if they see her )))


That's ok....I will bring my toy boy along also!


----------



## Free_Spirit

pamela0810 said:


> That's ok....I will bring my toy boy along also!


I suggest different scenario... Me and you will plan for a meeting on one of the weekends and drop a short line about it over here. If guys manage to catch it and they want to come and see us most welcome, otherwise we'll have a nice ladies outing... What do you think?


----------



## pamela0810

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> I suggest different scenario... Me and you will plan for a meeting on one of the weekends and drop a short line about it over here. If guys manage to catch it and they want to come and see us most welcome, otherwise we'll have a nice ladies outing... What do you think?


Sounds great to me! :clap2:


----------



## St Arthur

Andy Capp said:


> usual stuff, brekkie and loads of beer, then roast and loads more beer - reckon on 10-15 beers then home by 7pm!
> 
> AED255
> 
> If you wanna be in pm sbp or me with your mobile number


sounds great, but why only a half day on the sauce?


----------



## Fatenhappy

What say we at least pencil in a date for the next get together and work on the venue in the mean time?


----------



## pamela0810

I suggest Friday, 14th May....exactly 3 months after Valentine's Day!


----------



## Fatenhappy

pamela0810 said:


> I suggest Friday, 14th May....exactly 3 months after Valentine's Day!


Why not ... lets see how they go for that ? ..... :confused2:

Personally I'd like to see it progress to a night time thing as well if anyone is also up for that ? ... ...  ...:eyebrows:


----------



## pamela0810

Fatenhappy said:


> Why not ... lets see how they go for that ? ..... :confused2:
> 
> Personally I'd like to see it progress to a night time thing as well if anyone is also up for that ? ... ...  ...:eyebrows:


That sounds great. Let's do a night time thing as well....this weekend! Thursday night, 6th May .....I'll be grounded from 9th May..no babysitter!
Oh and before anyone calls me presumptious...I'm merely suggesting dates and not insisting that we all meet on 6th May ONLY


----------



## jander13

> Why not ... lets see how they go for that ? .....
> 
> Personally I'd like to see it progress to a night time thing as well if anyone is also up for that ? ... ... ...


you are such a master of using smilies!


----------



## Fatenhappy

jander13 said:


> you are such a master of using smilies!


Who mwahhhh !!! ...  ... :eyebrows: ... dunno what you mean ...  ..


----------



## Fatenhappy

pamela0810 said:


> That sounds great. Let's do a night time thing as well....this weekend! Thursday night, 6th May .....I'll be grounded from 9th May..no babysitter!
> Oh and before anyone calls me presumptious...I'm merely suggesting dates and not insisting that we all meet on 6th May ONLY


Wow I can't even spell presomptious .... thingy .. are what ever !!....


----------



## jander13

> Wow I can't even spell presomptious .... thingy .. are what ever !!...


.

you mean promiscuous?!


----------



## pamela0810

Fatenhappy said:


> Who mwahhhh !!! ...  ... :eyebrows: ... dunno what you mean ...  ..


Fatenhappy....are you blowing kisses to Jander or do you mean "Moi"?


----------



## pamela0810

Fatenhappy said:


> Wow I can't even spell presomptious .... thingy .. are what ever !!....


You did fine!  Think everyone understood!


----------



## jander13

> Fatenhappy....are you blowing kisses to Jander or do you mean "Moi"?


noo me!


----------



## Fatenhappy

jander13 said:


> noo me!


No not quite .... just .... mmwwa .... as in ... who me and I don't really care how whoever spells it (as I've never tried before just now) ? ... :eyebrows:


----------



## stewart

pamela0810 said:


> That sounds great. Let's do a night time thing as well....this weekend! Thursday night, 6th May .....I'll be grounded from 9th May..no babysitter!
> Oh and before anyone calls me presumptious...I'm merely suggesting dates and not insisting that we all meet on 6th May ONLY


Ok' where???:tongue1:


----------



## stewart

Fatenhappy said:


> No not quite .... just .... mmwwa .... as in ... who me and I don't really care how whoever spells it (as I've never tried before just now) ? ... :eyebrows:


Thinks we might need the intervention of an english teacher to referee this one


----------



## jander13

> Thinks we might need the intervention of an english teacher to referee this one


plenty of em on the forum asking for school advice everyday, one of em should make themselves useful!


----------



## SBP

And as for Mr Fatenhappy wanting it to go into the evening, I believe you left first on friday : D


----------



## Andy Capp

yes but he did have an excuse - Mrs Fatenhappy!


----------



## Fatenhappy

jander13 said:


> plenty of em on the forum asking for school advice everyday, one of em should make themselves useful!


And ... ? 
Looked like things were "dying" in any case ! ...


----------



## stewart

SBP said:


> And as for Mr Fatenhappy wanting it to go into the evening, I believe you left first on friday : D


Well I do belive you so very correct :yo:


----------



## pamela0810

Andy, SBP, Stewart, Fatenhappy.....(sorry didn't know who to ask).....where on 6th May?


----------



## stewart

pamela0810 said:


> Andy, SBP, Stewart, Fatenhappy.....(sorry didn't know who to ask).....where on 6th May?


I am open to suggestions. But dont ask me to brunch the next day cause I would not get my moneys worth.


----------



## Banned User

SBP said:


> Guys it was an honour  and remember we can say what we want as we were given the go ahead by a MOD
> 
> Well done on the boys on tour stuff
> 
> Pork sword will stay for a while yet


I would like to say thank you to everyone on the brunch on Friday for a great day and also giving me a nickname that now everyone knows will probably stick with me for life.


----------



## pamela0810

Welcome to the forum Pork Sword. Speaking on behalf of all the ladies who didn't have the honour to meet you.....we have been highly anticipating your arrival!


----------



## Andy Capp

@ Pamela - mork pork chipolata hun - sorry to disappoint you!


----------



## Banned User

Andy Capp said:


> @ Pamela - mork pork chipolata hun - sorry to disappoint you!


Its not the size of the nail........


----------



## stewart

pork sword said:


> I would like to say thank you to everyone on the brunch on Friday for a great day and also giving me a nickname that now everyone knows will probably stick with me for life.


Welcome aboard my freind :tongue1:


----------



## Andy Capp

pork sword said:


> Its not the size of the nail........


Yeah, yeah, you have a 200lb hammer knocking it in!


----------



## pamela0810

Well AC I like pork nonetheless!


----------



## stewart

Andy Capp said:


> Yeah, yeah, you have a 200lb hammer knocking it in!


Hahaha.
The conversation could definatly go down hill on this one.


----------



## Banned User

Is there a confirmed time for the next shenanigan?


----------



## pamela0810

:focus:
Andy, pick a place for a night time outing.


----------



## stewart

pork sword said:


> Is there a confirmed time for the next shenanigan?


There is talk of this thur night.


----------



## stewart

pamela0810 said:


> :focus:
> Andy, pick a place for a night time outing.


Where would you like to go Pam


----------



## pamela0810

stewart said:


> Where would you like to go Pam


It's my last Thursday night out for a very long time, so off to the movies :clap2::clap2: 
I'm kidding, I'll leave it up to all you guys to pick a place! I'll be there...as long as it's not Jockey's!!


----------



## pamela0810

I was just thinking.....how about Double Decker's this Thursday night? AC already suggested the place and it looks quite nice. So everyone?


----------



## Andy Capp

I thought that flavours might be an option - AED179 all eat/drink from 6-11.30pm - then downstairs to that den of iniquity Longs Bar?

Flavours on Two - Dubai Night Planner

Rotana Dubai Restaurant - Towers Rotana Hotel Restaurants in Dubai


----------



## stewart

pamela0810 said:


> I was just thinking.....how about Double Decker's this Thursday night? AC already suggested the place and it looks quite nice. So everyone?


Suits me, just no sleaze places please. you know what I mean eg york, rattlesnake ect.:behindsofa:


----------



## Andy Capp

stewart said:


> Suits me, just no sleaze places please. you know what I mean eg york, rattlesnake ect.:behindsofa:


buw HOW do you KNOW about such places Stuart????


----------



## stewart

Andy Capp said:


> buw HOW do you KNOW about such places Stuart????


Only through this Forum of course :eyebrows:


----------



## pamela0810

Just put up a new thread!
Let's see if I can hit 1000 posts today....got 15 more to go!!


----------



## stewart

pamela0810 said:


> Just put up a new thread!
> Let's see if I can hit 1000 posts today....got 15 more to go!!


Now it starting to sound like facebook!


----------



## pamela0810

stewart said:


> Now it starting to sound like facebook!


 Ok only 999 posts then!
I must admit I've sort of given up on facebook ever since I joined this forum!


----------



## stewart

pamela0810 said:


> Ok only 999 posts then!
> I must admit I've sort of given up on facebook ever since I joined this forum!


Yer me to. Only use it to see what freinds back home doing.
I would not tell them about this forum or they might spy on me and they would be extremly jelous.


----------



## stewart

pamela0810 said:


> Ok only 999 posts then!
> I must admit I've sort of given up on facebook ever since I joined this forum!


Any way :focus: lets talk Thurs night


----------



## Andy Capp

Stuart, there's a separate post for Thursday, posted by the gorgeously sexy pamela!

Here


----------



## jillgrey

*brunch*



Andy Capp said:


> AED 85 for 5 beers + breakfast (to 3pm) AND a roast dinner (from 3pm).
> 
> If you want another 5 beers, then it's another 85!
> 
> Me and SBP will be there, anyone wanna join us?


where is waxy's??? can i join?


----------



## stewart

Andy Capp said:


> Stuart, there's a separate post for Thursday, posted by the gorgeously sexy pamela!
> 
> Here


Thanks mate I beter have a sqizz then. Thanks sexy pamela :clap2:


----------



## Andy Capp

jillgrey said:


> where is waxy's??? can i join?


Hi and welcome to the mad-house, sorry forum....

You're a bit late Jill, this was last Friday.

However if you're not doing anything this Thursday there's a few heading out

thread here...


----------



## stewart

Andy Capp said:


> Hi and welcome to the mad-house, sorry forum....
> 
> You're a bit late Jill, this was last Friday.
> 
> However if you're not doing anything this Thursday there's a few heading out
> 
> thread here...


You beter let SBP and Pork Sword know to AC


----------



## jillgrey

Andy Capp said:


> Hi and welcome to the mad-house, sorry forum....
> 
> You're a bit late Jill, this was last Friday.
> 
> However if you're not doing anything this Thursday there's a few heading out
> 
> 
> Hey thanks! alright will follow thread. I'm still trying to find my way around this website, it would be nice to meet new people as I am new to Dubai. Hope to meet you guys soon!


----------



## pamela0810

Andy Capp said:


> Stuart, there's a separate post for Thursday, posted by the gorgeously sexy pamela!
> 
> Here


Thanks AC! But Stewart hasn't met me yet...he might be in for a shock!


----------



## Andy Capp

pamela0810 said:


> Thanks AC! But Stewart hasn't met me yet...he might be in for a shock!


Stu, just remember, call at the garage for a bif box of tissues - you'll need them!


----------



## pamela0810

Andy Capp said:


> Stu, just remember, call at the garage for a bif box of tissues - you'll need them!


Are you trying to say he'll be reduced to tears - of joy or sorrow?!!


----------



## Banned User

I have been told I have to change my user name. Sorry to put this on here but I am new and dont know how to. Can anyone direct me to the right place/person to ask to do this for me?


----------



## Andy Capp

pork sword said:


> I have been told I have to change my user name. Sorry to put this on here but I am new and dont know how to. Can anyone direct me to the right place/person to ask to do this for me?


PM a mod (once you've got 5 posts and tell them what you want it to be.

I suggest "Small nail"....


----------



## Elphaba

pork sword said:


> I have been told I have to change my user name. Sorry to put this on here but I am new and dont know how to. Can anyone direct me to the right place/person to ask to do this for me?


The courtesy of a response to the request would have helped....

Let me know what you want it changed to and I will arrange for that to take place.




I'll also remind all posters that this is a family friendly forum and thus posts, content and user names should take that into consideration.

-


----------



## Banned User

Elphaba said:


> The courtesy of a response to the request would have helped....
> 
> Let me know what you want it changed to and I will arrange for that to take place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll also remind all posters that this is a family friendly forum and thus posts, content and user names should take that into consideration.
> 
> -


I have looked everywhere and still do not know how to reply to your message?


----------



## Elphaba

pork sword said:


> I have looked everywhere and still do not know how to reply to your message?


Use the 'reply' button....

-


----------



## stewart

Andy Capp said:


> PM a mod (once you've got 5 posts and tell them what you want it to be.
> 
> I suggest "Small nail"....


Thumb tack comes to mind as well.............


----------



## Andy Capp

Elphaba said:


> Use the 'reply' button....
> 
> -


PMSL - I'm sorry, but that was a proper LOL moment!


----------



## Banned User

Andy Capp said:


> PMSL - I'm sorry, but that was a proper LOL moment!


This is my first time on here and I did check the tone of the thread before choosing my username.It was never my intention to offend anyone. 

I have tried to reply to your private message to select an equally humorus name that is not to close to the bone. (Excuse the pun)

Would Dam Spagger be acceptable?


----------



## Elphaba

pork sword said:


> This is my first time on here and I did check the tone of the thread before choosing my username.It was never my intention to offend anyone.
> 
> I have tried to reply to your private message to select an equally humorus name that is not to close to the bone. (Excuse the pun)
> 
> Would Dam Spagger be acceptable?


I just had to look up the word 'Spagger' . Urban Dictionary has this:

Urban Dictionary: spagger



I'll get it sorted shortly. Thanks 

-


----------



## Andy Capp

La de da, nothing to see here....


----------



## stewart

Andy Capp said:


> Is it just me here?????


No I laughing to much to type a response


----------



## jander13

> Is it just me here?????


equally amused


----------



## Elphaba

I try & give you guys leeway, but if you insist in digging your own holes, I'll choose suitable user names for people.

Some of you really can't be helped, can you?? 

-


----------



## stewart

Elphaba said:


> I try & give you guys leeway, but if you insist in digging your own holes, I'll choose suitable user names for people.
> 
> Some of you really can't be helped, can you??
> 
> -


Sorry Elph I get led astray easy.
:focus:


----------



## Banned User

Elphaba said:


> I try & give you guys leeway, but if you insist in digging your own holes, I'll choose suitable user names for people.
> 
> Some of you really can't be helped, can you??
> 
> -


Thank you for helping.

Regards
Spam Dagger


----------



## Elphaba

pork sword said:


> Thank you for helping.
> 
> Regards
> Spam Dagger


Just wait for your name change.....

-


----------



## stewart

pork sword said:


> Thank you for helping.
> 
> Regards
> Spam Dagger


I really dont think that new name will touch the Mods hearts somehow thumb tack.


----------



## Elphaba

Some people really aren't as clever as they think they are....

-


----------



## Banned User

Elphaba said:


> Just wait for your name change.....
> 
> -


ok.


----------



## jimmyjnas

Was a good afternoon.......................

Pork Sword! Where you gone!

Seriously where we going next??


----------



## Fatenhappy

Banned User said:


> This is my first time on here and I did check the tone of the thread before choosing my username.It was never my intention to offend anyone.
> 
> I have tried to reply to your private message to select an equally humorus name that is not to close to the bone. (Excuse the pun)
> 
> Would Dam Spagger be acceptable?


Hi Banned ... but _" this is my first time on here and I did check the tone of the thread before choosing my username" _... good luck .... , we'll see for how long this time .... they tell me ITP addresses are traceable/identifiable !! ......  ... or at least thats what i've heard ... !!! ..... :clap2:


----------



## justforus

You will deffo have to book flavours and you can't smoke in there, not quite the place for the amount of noise we cause last week!


----------



## Elphaba

Fatenhappy said:


> Hi Banned ... but _" this is my first time on here and I did check the tone of the thread before choosing my username" _... good luck .... , we'll see for how long this time .... they tell me ITP addresses are traceable/identifiable !! ......  ... or at least thats what i've heard ... !!! ..... :clap2:


Suggest a few people read the forum rules, i.e. Do not argue with moderating decisions on the board. 

This poster has been invited to rejoing under an acceptable user name.


Frankly, the tone of many post is not suitable and people should really thunk before posting. This board is for everyone, not just for those who want nothing more than sleazy innuendo.
-


----------



## Elphaba

I am closing this thread as the event is over.

The moderation on this thread was done by the owner of the site, in accordance with the terms that posters agreed to on signing up.

All offensive and derogatory posts and threads will be removed.

-


----------

